Ask HN: Would a general classfieds section for HN be a good idea? - meeper16
======
krapp
Probably, but a better idea would probably be to move it to another site
altogether. That sounds like the sort of thing the mods might kill if it gets
too popular.

------
slater
you mean like:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs) ?

~~~
meeper16
More like this: [http://sfbay.craigslist.org/](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/)

~~~
minimaxir
That is the purpose of the monthly whoishiring threads:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333)

~~~
meeper16
I mean a General classifieds, not just for gigs/jobs but for items, tech,
algos, office space and anything else you can imagine the community would want
to exchange or buy/sell.

~~~
jlgaddis
So, Craigslist, basically?

